# Dumm gefragt?



## Pfrille (20. Dezember 2005)

Anfang Dezember stellte ich die Frage, ob man vielleicht saure Heringslappen aus Makrelenfilets machen könnte, bzw. nach dem Haltbarmachen von Fischen durch Salzen. 
Da bis heute keine einzige Antwort eingegangen ist, bin ich etwas verunsichert. Habe ich irgendein Tabu verletzt? Ist es unanständig, wenn Angler Profimethoden zum Haltbarmachen anwenden? Wurden meine Fragen nicht ernst genommen oder wurden sie einfach nicht von den richtigen Leuten gelesen? Ich kann fast nicht glauben, daß keines unserer Forumsmitglieder die entsprechenden Kenntnisse hat. 
Möglicherweise wurden solche Themen auch schon oft beschrieben. Ein Hinweis übers WO würde mich freuen und sonst hoffe ich, daß jemand Mitleid mit einem unwissenden Binnenländer hat.                                  
                                                                                          Pfrille


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

Dumme Fragen gibts nicht, nur dumme Antworten )
Nu bin ich zwar Koch und sollte deswegen eigentlich prädestiniert dafür sein Deine Frage zu beantworten, muss aber gestehen dass ich das nicht kann.

Denn ich habe das noch nie gemacht oder ausprobiert.

Da Makrelen sehr schnell verderben (noch wesentlich schneller als der Hering) und zudem noch einen höheren Fettgehalt haben würde ich aber mal rein theoretisch eher zu einem "Nein" tendieren. 

Vor allem wenns um eine längere Lagerbarkeit geht.

Wenn schon Makrele überhaupt, dann möglichst frisch, ist meine Meinung.

Ich mageinfach den "tranigen" Geschmack nicht, den man auch sehr schnell selbst bei frisch gefrosteten Makrelen bekommt.

Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.


----------



## Nauke (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

Hallo,

saure heringshappen, meinst du Bismarkhering, Rollmops oder Brathering.

Also Brathering geht auf jeden Fall. Zur Haltbarkeit nur soviel, zu DDR Zeiten
glaube ich hatte wir nur Makrelen als Brathering in den Gläsern im Handel. 
Denke mal, im Glas eingemacht halten die sich schon ne weile und geschmeckt
haben die Dinger immer. Und nach meiner Meinung besser als die welche es 
heute im Handel gibt.#h


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

Hallo,
zum sauer einlegen kann ich Dir leider nicht viel sagen.
Aber auf einer Motarradtour zum Nordkap haben einen Norweger kennengelernt, der uns in sein ferienhaus einlud. Dort waren wir mit einem kleinen Boot auf einen Fjord angeln und haben 4 Dorsche und zwei Makrelen gefangen. Die Dorsche haben den nächsten Tag nicht mehr erlebt aber was für dich vielleicht Interesanter ist, die Ehefrau des Norwegers sagte uns das Sie die Makrelen so wie sie sind (also NICHT ausgenommen) einfriert. Sollen nach dem Auftauen wie frisch schmecken (dann natürlich ausgenommen).
Hab ich selber nicht ausprobiert, da Makrele nicht mein Fall ist.
Gruß
Fischanfänger


----------



## FischDose (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

Hallo, 
wenn du mit saure Heringslappen sauer eingelegte Heringe meinst, dann geht dat. Meine Mutter legt die grünen Makrelen sauer ein. Aber auch gebratene sowie grüne sowie gebratene Heringe. 
Die Haltbarkeit ist allerdings gering.  
"2" Tage nach dem Einlegen gehts los mit dem "ob die schon schmecken?" 
Das geht dann nach 4-5 Tagen über ins "die schmecken schon"
Wenn sie dann nach ca. einer Woche durch sind,muss man sich ranhalten um welche abzubekommen.  
Wie das Rezept ist weiss ich allerdings nicht.
Rolf


----------



## gdno (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

also sauer wie bratsheringe eingelegt sind makrelen ein hit,fast so gut wie brassen oder rotaugen!!
einfach die makrelen ausnehemen und säubern
dann essig 1/3 mit wasser mischen und mit piment,wacholderbeeren,lorbeerblatt,nelken,senfsaat,anissaat und etwas chili sowie zucker aufkochen
die makrelen derweil mit salz und pfeffer würzen,in mehl wenden und schön braun braten,sie sollten dabei noch nicht ganz gar werden dann bleiben sie saftiger
jede menge zwiebeln schälen und in halbe ringe schneiden und anbraten bis sie ebenfalls schön braun sind
dann in einer großen schüssel oder wanne abwechselnd zwiebeln und makrelen einschichten
die marinade sollte auf unter 50 grad abgekühlt werden
dann die marinade über die fische geben und mindestens drei tage ziehen lassen
die ganze sache hält sich im kühlschrank locker vier wochen.
wenn du mir ne ungefähre mengenangabe der makrelen geben kannst kann ich auch mal ein entsprechend angepasstes rezept schreiben.

was das einsalzen anbelangt kann ich dir nichts genaues sagen ich habe aber irnxwo mal gelesen das man die auch beizen kann also so zubereiten wie gravad lachs.
bei entsprechend langer beizdauer erreichst du auch eine hohe haltbarkeit,geschmacklich dürfte das dann aber eher enttäuschend ausfallen
bei einer beizdauer von 24-36 stunden dürfte das allerdings ne leckere sache sein,musste einfach mal probieren,rezepturen zum beizen solltest du hier genug finden



gruß euern gdno


----------



## Pfrille (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

Ich freue mich über die große Anzahl Eurer Antworten, wenn sie sich auch teilweise auf saure Bratheringe beziehen. Vielleicht sind auch die Bezeichnungen in einzelnen Regionen unterschiedlich. Besonders will ich mich bei meinen beiden Berufskollegen Tomas 9904 und gdno bedanken. --- Doch nocheinmal : meine Frage bezieht sich auf Heringslappen; wir verwenden sie für Heringssalat - also Hering wie für Rollmops, aber ohne Fülle. Es geht nicht so sehr um das Haltbarmachen, eher um das Garen durch das Salz - oder ist es die Essiglake im Anschluss? Mancherorts wird auch Schweinespeck durch Salzen essbar gemacht; rohe Garnelen werden in Ecuador einige Minuten nach dem Betreufeln mit Limettensaft verzehrt und aus Marokko weiß ich, wie die franz.Urlauber aus fangfrischen Sardellen durch Salzen und Einlegen in Essig selber diese heute überall erhältlichen, eingelegten Filets herstellen. Also nocheinmal : kann mir jemand sagen, wie man einen Salzhering macht? Welches Salz, wieviel Salz im Verhältnis zum Fisch, ist es richtig. wenn die Fische nach einiger Zeit in der Lake liegen, oder sollte man das durch viel mehr Salz verhindern? Vielleicht weiß aber jemand, wo mir solche Fragen beantwortet werden könnten. 
Das Ausprobieren mit Makrelen wäre ja dann eine Kleinigkeit! 
Und noch eine Frage, die nicht gerade zu den Rezepten aber doch zum Hering gehört. Hat schon jemand in der Sommerurlaubszeit einen Hering gefangen? Als Beifang, wo, wie, womit? 
                                                                               Pfrille


----------



## Nauke (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*



			
				Pfrille schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freue mich über die große Anzahl Eurer Antworten, wenn sie sich auch teilweise auf saure Bratheringe beziehen. Vielleicht sind auch die Bezeichnungen in einzelnen Regionen unterschiedlich. Besonders will ich mich bei meinen beiden Berufskollegen Tomas 9904 und gdno bedanken. --- Doch nocheinmal : meine Frage bezieht sich auf Heringslappen; wir verwenden sie für Heringssalat - also Hering wie für Rollmops, aber ohne Fülle. Es geht nicht so sehr um das Haltbarmachen, eher um das Garen durch das Salz - oder ist es die Essiglake im Anschluss? Mancherorts wird auch Schweinespeck durch Salzen essbar gemacht; rohe Garnelen werden in Ecuador einige Minuten nach dem Betreufeln mit Limettensaft verzehrt und aus Marokko weiß ich, wie die franz.Urlauber aus fangfrischen Sardellen durch Salzen und Einlegen in Essig selber diese heute überall erhältlichen, eingelegten Filets herstellen. Also nocheinmal : kann mir jemand sagen, wie man einen Salzhering macht? Welches Salz, wieviel Salz im Verhältnis zum Fisch, ist es richtig. wenn die Fische nach einiger Zeit in der Lake liegen, oder sollte man das durch viel mehr Salz verhindern? Vielleicht weiß aber jemand, wo mir solche Fragen beantwortet werden könnten.
> Das Ausprobieren mit Makrelen wäre ja dann eine Kleinigkeit!
> Und noch eine Frage, die nicht gerade zu den Rezepten aber doch zum Hering gehört. Hat schon jemand in der Sommerurlaubszeit einen Hering gefangen? Als Beifang, wo, wie, womit?
> Pfrille




Hi, gehe mal auf diesen Thraed: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66274
Da hat der Franz im zweiten Beitrag einen Link reingesetzt.

Da iss was drin#h


----------



## mot67 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

also ein rollmops ohne füllung ist in hamburg ein bismarkhering, frische heringe, gesalzen und dann sauer in essig-zwiebel marinade eingelegt.

salzhering wird frisch in reichlich salz eingelegt, das sich dann eine lake bildet ist erwünscht.

welches davon nun "heringslappen" entspricht weiss ich nicht. rezepte für salzhering oder bismarkhering solltest du über die bordsuche reichlich finden.

heringe sind vom boot aus das ganze jahr zu fangen, aber eben eher schwierig von land.
obwohl z.b. in neustadt fast das ganze über im hafen heringe gefangen werden, natürlich nicht in den stückzahlen, wie im frühjahr.

gruss mot


----------



## Pfrille (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

Nocheinmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und Tipp's.
Ich weiß jetzt, daß ich nach Rezepten von Salzhering, bzw Rezepten von Bismarkheringen suchen muß. 
Da ich jedoch ein Anti - Computeranwender, bzw. Neuling bin, kann ich mit Deinem Tipp zur "bordsuche" leider nichts anfangen. Vielleicht kannst Du "mot67", oder gerne auch ein anderer, mir noch einmal weiter helfen. 

Inzwischen vielen Dank                                                     Pfrille


----------



## seatrout61 (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

zum eigentlichen thema kann ich nichts beitragen, aber...

Die Suchfunktion findest du auf jeder seite, auch auf dieser im ersten grünen balken ganz oben. im rechten bereich dieser funktionsleiste findest du Suchen, klickst du auf den weißen pfeil öffnet sich ein untermenü in welches du dein suchwort eintragen kannst oder die erweiterte suche aktivieren kannst. viel spass beim lesen...

dumme und unständige fragen gibt es hier nicht - was wäre ein forum wie das ab ohne fragen der member?


----------



## duck_68 (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

Hllo, habe mal für Dich gesucht und dies unter Salzhering gefunden. Unter Bismarkhering dieses hier.

Viel Spass beim Probieren!!

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Trollvater (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

Hallo Boardi !#6 
Aus meiner Rezeptsammlung kannst Du auch auf Makele anwenden!!

Hier 2 meiner Lieblingsrezepte für frischen Hering / Makele als Basis:

Edvin Karlssons Löksill (legger Zwiebelhering)

1kg Hering ganz

für den Sud:
3,5dl Wasser
0,5dl Essig(24%und möglichst neutral)

die Gewürze:
etwas vom Sud
2dl Zucker
0,5dl Salz
1EL Piment (zerstoßen)
0,5EL Weißer Pfeffer (Zerstoßen)
2 Lorbeerblätter
2 gelbe Zwiebeln in Scheiben

Den Hering putzen(schuppen, Kopf ab, ausnehmen, Flossen ab) Den Sud anmischen und den Hering hineingeben.1 Tag kalt ziehen lassen. Danach aus dem Sud nehmen und abtropfen lassen. Jetzt die Gewürze, bis auf den Anteil vom Sud, vermischen. Nun den Hering und die Gewürze in eine Schüssel geben und gut durchmischen. Jetzt erst mit dem Sud auffüllen bis der Hering bedekt ist, so ca. 1Tasse. Nun noch 5 Tage im Kühlschrank lassen und dann geniessen.

Skärgårdssill

600g Heringsfilet

Der Sud:
5,25dl Wasser
1EL Salz
0,75dl Essig(24% und möglichst neutral)

Die Soße:
1 Eigelb
1TL Weißweinessig
2dl Speiseöl
1TL ungesüßter franz. Senf
1TL Salz
1 Prise weißer Pfeffer
4 Tropfen Worcestersoße
1 Bund Dill feingehakt
1 Bund Petersilie feingehackt
1TL Roßmarin
1 Knoblauchzehe (aus der Presse)
1dl Sahne

Den Sud anmischen und über den Hering geben. Über Nacht kaltstellen. Den Hering herausnehmen und abtropfen lassen. Bei belieben die Haut abziehen. Das Eigelb und den Weinessig in die Küchenmaschine geben(die mit den roierenden Messern) und verquirlen. Nach und nach das Speiseöl dazugeben und danach Senf, Salz, Pfeffer und die Wochestersoße. Nun Dill, Petersilie, Rosmarin und Knoblauch dazugeben und mixen bis die Soße grün wird. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Sahne und dann wird das ganze über den Hering gegeben und 2 Tage kaltgestellt.

Smaklig Måltid! (Guten Apetit!)


----------



## Trollvater (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

So stellt man Salzheringe her. #6 #6 

So kann man Fisch lange Haltbar machen auch !!!Makrele!!!!#6 :m 

Rezept ist für 5Kg gereinigte und ausgenomme Heringe/Makrele ohne Kopf !! 

1.Etwa 5 Kg Heringe werden mit 2 Händen Salz vermischt und 24 Std. kühl 

gestellt. 

2. 2 Hände voll Salz gibt man auf den Boden eines 

.lebensmittelechtem Plastikeimers oder Seingutbehälters 

3.Jetzt können die vor 24 Std. kühl gestellten Heringe ( Siehe 1. ) mit dem Rücken 

nach oben in das Gefäß gelegt werden. 

4. Auf diese im Eimer liegenden Heringe werden wieder 2 Hände voll Salz 

gegeben. 

5. Auf die erste Schicht Fische wird ,wenn vorhanden die nächste Schicht Fische 

im rechten Winkel zur ersten Lage gelegt. 

6. Zum  Schluß wenn das Gefäß mit Fisch und Salz gefüllt ist, wird noch eine!!! 
 Tasse Wasser am Rand ( INNEN) verteilt .Dann wird das Gefäß abgedeckt 

evtl. mit einem Teller. Dieser Teller wird dann noch beschwert evtl. mit einem 

sauberen Stein .Jetzt muß der Hering ca. 3 bis 4 Wochen ziehen !! 

Bitte dunkel und kühl stellen.:m 
Gruß trollvater


----------



## Pfrille (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

Noch einmal ein großes Danke für Eure Mühe und die Ratschläge. Ich wünsche Euch allen Gesundheit und viel Petri Heil für 2006.
                                                                                Pfrille


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

Habe gerade Schritt 1 von dem Rezept für Salzheringe befolgt. Jetzt stehen sie bis morgen zum kühlen im Kühlschrank.
Kann mir jemand sagen warum man in Schritt 6 eine Tasse Wasser auf das Salz kippen soll?

Gruß


----------



## Trollvater (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dumm gefragt?*

Hallo Smellslikefish#h 
Ich habe das Rezept mal aus Norddeutschland von einem Fischhändler mitgebracht.Es Funktioniert!!#6 
Ich glaube mit der Tasse Wasser am Schluß will man sicherstellen,das die Fische auch wirklich total in der Flüssigkeit / Lake liegen und damit sichergestellt werden soll das die Fische wirklich komplett bedeckt sind.|kopfkrat


----------

